# The Halloween Trail or something like that



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I've decided to take on the local community for Trick or Treating next year.
I have 9 acres of creepy woods. I have already started trimming out pathways when we 1st moved in. Have added a few others when my boy was born.
So, it look's like I'll be running more electric along the paths next spring.
The plan is simple, having small shacks along the paths (themed of course) with candy treats.
This will be very tame to what I've done in the past and this will be just for the little ones up to around 13.
And to top it off, just a 1 nighter too!
I was really disappointed with the lack of participation of homes this year.

And here I am, not really a haunt this time, but something I can have fun with.

Still have to work on what to call it that sounds very fun for kids...colorful, magical...?

More to come...and this should end up being a well funded project.

Having young children has some incredible inspirations...feel like I've been reborn! lol


----------

